# Woodsman/Timberland Bumblebee chainsaw mill



## alaskanassasin (Sep 22, 2009)

I made a mistake in my previous post and spelled bumblebee wrong. I was just curious if anyone around here has one and how user friendly they are. I have a Husky 2101XP for a power head. Thanks Doug


----------

